
Ask HN: What is your obscure area of interest or expertise? - samstave
I&#x27;m always amazed when HNers join a thread with deep understanding of a topic that has nothing at all to do with HN... And they offer a lot of insight.<p>What is your obscure area of interest expertise or experience that you know well?<p>Me? I&#x27;m an expert knife thrower - I&#x27;ll post vids when not on mobile...
======
kbenzle
Plant transformation and tissue culture.

~~~
samstave
Im assuming this isn't a euphemism for weed growing - so more info please?

~~~
kbenzle
99% of your food contains a trans-gene, put there by someone like me.

